# Identify ant



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Mac and welcome to the forum.
Looks like a carpenter ant to me but not a pro, just (unfortunately) have had to deal with them often. Head and body size will vary depending upon their function but search and look at the segments. https://www.google.com/search?clien...&ved=0ahUKEwjPxqXVqcfnAhVLZM0KHWh9DJcQ4dUDCAo

Terro has worked well for me, but once set don't go near it, especially is one of the ants is feeding. Scare one and he marks the area as dangerous and others will not feed.

Once the start feeding (I use a simple piece of coated cardboard) they will eat every drop. If you haven't scared then you can add more drops.

After a few days their numbers will decline and eventually go to zero.

Bud


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

If it is a half to three quarters of an inch long I agree that it looks like a carpenter ant. They like damp wood. I would try to find out why they like your house because if they are frequently seen you have damp wood somewhere. Check around windows, they like wet flashing areas above windows and spots that leak under windows. You canput out some sticky traps made to catch mice and they will get stuck. Sticky traps are cheap on Amazon.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Where are you, in general? How long is the ant?
The carpenter ant has a kind of heart-shaped head. There are several black ants in the US.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Carpenter ant. You may want to call an exterminator if you can’t locate the nest. They can do a lot of damage if left alone



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Although an exterminator can take care of them, the ant baits are very effective as they carry the poison back to that nest and kill the queen, thus the nest.

Mac hasn't told us where he lives or any history on this problem, but (IMO) a first response for a DIY solution would be the Terro bait. I like the small bottle of liquid but have used the plastic traps where I didn't want the pets to accidentally get at it. But do keep it away from children and pets.

Bud


----------



## MinneapolisJeff (Apr 14, 2020)

If it's a small pavement ant, I've been using a non-repellant indoor pesticide called Alpine WSG. Works similarly to Terro, except the active ingredient isn't borax. It's the indoor pesticide my pest control company uses when they spray twice a year (if I have an indoor sighting)

My trouble lately has been a single random ant crawls into my bathroom literally every morning. So strange that one ant shows up and then I don't see another until the next day. I've been spraying the Alpine but I don't know where exactly they're coming in from, so I'm guessing they're not taking bait.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

some good replies, can I tell you what works 100%, Talc,
but the PROPER talcum powder, the one with actual talc.
Yes it's supposed to be carcinogenic but I've been around for 50 odd years and had it dusted all over me as a kid,

Had bad issues with ants, had a baby and didnt wanna use any chems.

so this is what I did, in my living area (mind you we had carpet) dusted plain old talc (NOT the medicated stuff either) left it for 24 hours, let the ants come and go.

Next day hoovered it all up, gone done and dusted. Had to do this twice only one year since then (5 years now) NOTHING

Apparently the ants ingest it and or take it back to there nest and they ingest it, but it kills them SLOWLY in there nest

Talc also smells nice especially after you hoover the carpet up, am sure it would work on wood or tile, but may be a bit slippery, so watch out
have even done this outside in summer


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

We can quickly rule out piss ant.


http://www.pestproducts.com/pissant.htm


EDIT: EDIT


----------



## Antman (Jan 13, 2021)

What kind of ant is this?
Thanks


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

ajaye said:


> Yes it's supposed to be carcinogenic but I've been around for 50 odd years and had it dusted all over me as a kid,


The risk seems to be if you work with it or have ovaries.


----------



## Lbarry (May 30, 2021)

Can anyone tell me if this is a carpenter ant. About 1/4 an inch long


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Mac4444 said:


> Can anyone help me identify what type of ant this is? Have found several in random rooms on main level of the house


Nice to meet you!

How big are the ants? Where, exactly, are you finding them? Where are you? CIty/county and state/province, to add to @Nik333's request.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Lbarry said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is a carpenter ant. About 1/4 an inch long
> View attachment 653596


Sounds too small. Carpenter ants get like half an inch or an inch.


----------



## profitjudi (8 mo ago)

We've had an ant problem in my cabinet where we keep the food. A cousin just started a 'caulking' business, offering people to redo the caulking around their house, filling holes in the walls, and redoing the strips around windows and doors. We asked him to do our house as well, and he also stuffed the small ventilation holes between the bricks with pieces of insect screen (the same material you put in front of windows). It helped for a while, but then they came back, so we hired an ant pest control service to get rid of them.


----------

